

The New French Hacker-Artist Underground (2012) - sasvari
http://wired.com/2012/01/ff_ux/all/

======
swamp40
_> > They also hosted an underground art show featuring replicas of paintings
stolen in a 2010 heist._

Uhh...yeah, sure.

Fairly unconvincing denial:

 _> > I can’t help but ask: Did UX steal the paintings from the Museum of
Modern Art? Wouldn’t that be the perfect way to alert the French to the
appalling job their government does protecting national treasures? Kunstmann
denies it with a convincing curtness. “That,” he says, “is not our style.”_

------
teh_klev
We already did this today, with comments that linked to this article:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9052160](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9052160)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9056269](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9056269)

------
wfn
I've been trying to make some kind of casual contact with these folk for quite
a while now. Beyond understandable why they wouldn't want to be easily found.
Still, if anyone knows of any Parisian gigs which may have something to do
with UX, let me know maybe? :) I'm totally not da police.

